# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Het beeld van MediCity op mijn scherm is goed

## Leontien

De laatste tijd hebben we meer reclame op MediCity, zoals een banner en een filmpje rechts. Deze reclame moet informatief en nuttig zijn voor jou als bezoeker. 

We zetten nu meer reclame op MediCity om de site te kunnen onderhouden. Ook willen we in de toekomst bijeenkomsten organiseren voor de leden van MediCity. Het lijkt ons erg leuk om eens elkaar in levende lijve te zien. Echter hebben we hier wel meer inkomsten voor nodig.

Nu willen we jou vragen hoe het beeld op je scherm is als je op MediCity bent. Ondervind je geen problemen of verspringt je beeld van links naar rechts?

Breng je stem uit en geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## christel1

Soms hindert het me wel dat er zo'n precies pratend mannetje of vrouwke aan het tetteren is als ik de topics lees, andere reclame stoort me minder omdat ik mijn ogen dan wel op het scherm kan houden, maar soms is het ook bovenaan en niet links of rechts, dat tetterend ventje/vrouwtje dan he en dan kan ik er me wel aan ergeren... ha en ik zou ook wel naar zo'n bijeenkomst willen komen, lijkt me wel COOL

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb op "ja" gestemd, omdat het beeld nu goed is. Daar heb ik echter wel iets voor moeten doen.

Mij irriteerde het constante filmpje rechtsboven. Gelukkig was er bij mij geen geluid te horen, maar ik zag het filmpje wel - althans, de linkerhelft ervan, de rechterhelft viel buiten het zichtbare deel van het scherm.

Nochtans afleidend en dus irritant.

Ik heb het filmpje nu geblokkeerd. Daardoor is het bij mij nu nooit meer zichtbaar. Het neemt geen schermruimte meer in en het leidt niet meer af bij het lezen van deze site.

Sinds ik dit filmpje heb geblokkeerd, ben ik tevreden met de verschijning van deze site op mijn scherm.

Ik denk overigens dat de beheerders hier een goede afweging moeten maken. Hoe meer reclame ze plaatsen, hoe meer mensen zullen overgaan tot het gebruiken van zulke reclame-blokkerende hulpmiddelen. Met andere woorden: meer reclame genereert meer inkomsten, maar slechts tot een bepaald niveau; komt men boven dat acceptabele niveau, dan zullen zoveel mensen de reclames blokkeren dat het inkomsteneffect voor de site negatief wordt.

----------

